# AMS Drop Bottom Gondolas - Any Update?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Any updates on when the AMS Drop Bottom Gondolas will be available?


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

I work at Tammie's Hobbies in Beaverton Oregon and we have 4, one on display and 3 on the shelf. They look good, the doors don't drop but look like they could. All you would have to do is cut the doors free from the floor as the hinges and the chains are all there. They are going for 164.95.

Andre


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that just for one car? Yikes. later RJD


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

RJD,

Yes the list is for $200.00 a car. 


Andre


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

FEAR NOT 

The NEW MSRP is $876 per case of four, or $219 each. Still much less than $395 for the 3FSM cars from Bill Davis. But then, those cars had working drop bottoms and were wood cars. 

JJS


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

RLD web page indicates he has them in stock. Wow, good looking models..............Jim


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jonathan (EMW) shows a photo of the drop-bottom gons, but no prices yet. He notes he expects them very soon!


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

but the doors don't open on these ..........


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

what? bottoms don't drop?? Zubi


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

The 3 foot cars , actually made by Berlyn, were outstanding models, but in many cases proved to be too fragile for regular outdoor use. Sure, the doors dropped, but this was of little use in the real world as the chains were quite easily broken. If derailed, the brake rigging would often get torn up, and lastly, the Berlyn cars had magic truss rods, they bent in mid air, not at the Queen posts. 
Ams/Accucraft made a good choice to make the cars doors not open in search of strength and robust qualities. The DRGW usually did not ever use them with doors open anyway, obviously not when loaded, and not when running empty either. 
I have 'em in stock, all numbers and both logos, pricing as shown 
Jonathan/EMW


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Oh, good!! Jonathan, when you get dirt cheep some of these inferior 3FCM/Berlyn cars from the customers upgrading to the new nodrop gondolas, please send me a note. I'd be happy to find room for some more of that trash;-)!! Best, Zubi


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By zubi on 15 May 2010 10:29 PM 
Oh, good!! Jonathan, when you get dirt cheep some of these inferior 3FCM/Berlyn cars from the customers upgrading to the new nodrop gondolas, please send me a note. I'd be happy to find room for some more of that trash;-)!! Best, Zubi 

LOL Zubi. I agree, if someone wants to get rid of all those 'inferior' 3FCM drop bottoms semd me some.


----------

